# Photos of Your Tarmac SL4!



## B.Garcia

They have a thread for the Venge and the SL3. I think its time for an SL4 picture thread! I'm not sure how many of us went for the SL4 because of the Venge hype so...

Show us what you got! Curious to see how people built there's up!:thumbsup:


----------



## carlislegeorge

somebody tell me when Spesh rolls out a 2012 S-works SL4 project black and i will be ready to upgrade from the SL3....


----------



## bernithebiker

Here's mine. 

I recently changed wheels from Planet X 50mm tubs to these Mavic Cosmic Ultimate tubs.

Bike now just below 6kg. (13.2lbs).

It's very nice to ride!


----------



## cda 455

bernithebiker said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> I recently changed wheels from Planet X 50mm tubs to these Mavic Cosmic Ultimate tubs.
> 
> Bike now just below 6kg. (13.2lbs).
> 
> It's very nice to ride!



Nice fireplace.


----------



## RTPearson

New SL4......


----------



## B.Garcia

*Ta-Da*

Found the right height for me so gonna cut the fork tomorrow! Not sure about the weight but it feels light!


----------



## farva

bernithebiker said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> I recently changed wheels from Planet X 50mm tubs to these Mavic Cosmic Ultimate tubs.
> 
> Bike now just below 6kg. (13.2lbs).
> 
> It's very nice to ride!


That rig looks like the business. Do you race it in a 13 lb configuration?


----------



## bernithebiker

Nice! Weigh it dude! Even just a person scale is ok. Weigh yourself, then pick up the bike too.
You'll be 30 g lighter without all that excess steerer!


----------



## bernithebiker

Thanks. I dont really race ( unless someone overtakes me!) i just try to go uphill as fast as i can!
But that setup is exactly how i ride the bike.


----------



## mitong

Here she is. Starting to love the RED
View attachment 250112


----------



## bernithebiker

The red is very nice indeed. I almost prefer it to my colour (almost!)

The S-Works seatpost matches your bike better than mine. I sold it, as I'm using an old bare carbon Use Alien, (or to be precise, I AM selling it - you can find it on Ebay UK).


----------



## cda 455

B.Garcia said:


> Found the right height for me so gonna cut the fork tomorrow! Not sure about the weight but it feels light!


Why are you going to cut the fork???


Wouldn't it be more productive to cut the steerer tube  ?!


----------



## cda 455

mitong said:


> Here she is. Starting to love the RED
> View attachment 250112



It's the Spanish in me; I love the red :thumbsup: !

Very good looking bike!


----------



## bernithebiker

Haha!

If it helps, here's how I cut mine;

Use a pipe cutter to lightly score round the steerer. This way you get a perfect circle, and the carbon is not damaged as you are only cutting less than 1/2 a mm.

Then use a fine tooth junior hacksaw to finish the cut, following the groove you just made.


----------



## jeje91

bernithebiker said:


> Haha!
> 
> If it helps, here's how I cut mine;
> 
> Use a pipe cutter to lightly score round the steerer. This way you get a perfect circle, and the carbon is not damaged as you are only cutting less than 1/2 a mm.
> 
> Then use a fine tooth junior hacksaw to finish the cut, following the groove you just made.


Berni
This Zipp seatpost should be not to bad on your sl4...
eBay | Zipp SL Speed Carbon Seatpost 27.2 31.6 mm - BRAND NEW


----------



## bernithebiker

jeje91 said:


> Berni
> This Zipp seatpost should be not to bad on your sl4...
> eBay | Zipp SL Speed Carbon Seatpost 27.2 31.6 mm - BRAND NEW


Holy S**t! 300 dollars? Are they joking? 

It does look quite nice, but that's crazy money.

And it's not even that light, 185g!

My Use Alien only weighs 130g!


----------



## jeje91

I agree crazy price ...
I was thinking about something similar to your stem


----------



## _Forza_




----------



## Skeletor

Here's my SL4. Ended up with Lightning cranks because we could not get the S-Works cranks from Specialized. Aparently all the available cranks are going onto complete bike builds currently and since I got a framset only....


----------



## se7en34

i got my sl4 frame today and am building it up this weekend.. will post pics soon.. cant wait!


----------



## se7en34

but turns out i need more posts before i can post a pic


----------



## RkFast

Nothing I like better than seeing photos of bikes Im told I have to wait at least three more months for (added to the three months since order placed).

Yes...Im mad...and jealous.


----------



## thumper8888

jeje91 said:


> Berni
> This Zipp seatpost should be not to bad on your sl4...
> eBay | Zipp SL Speed Carbon Seatpost 27.2 31.6 mm - BRAND NEW


Pipe cutters can def. go astray.
A better method is to mark the cut perfectly with masking tape, use dremel with one of those little, thin high-speed cutting wheels to cut a bit short of the actual cut spot, and then use a disc sander with one of those fixtures to hold the tube at exactly 90 degrees to the sanding disc.

If you don't have the dremel and the sander, you're looking at a hefty investment, like, $125 total, maybe a bit less. But you usually will be happy to have these things around the house for other stuff and it's absolutely the best method I've ever found for forks, seatposts etc.

The cutters on the dremel are so thin and so fast that they don't disrupt the laminate layers and cut so quickly the material doesnt heat up enough to start to damage the epoxy.
Saws with slower feed rates can have both issues etc.
And the sanding disc can heat things up a bit, but if the initial cut with the Dremel is really close, like 1/16th off from the final cut, then it doesnt heat up enough to cause problems either.
The result is always perfect and can be done in about three minutes.


----------



## se7en34

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v377/se7en34/?action=view&current=46794233.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v377/se7en34/46794233.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>

Just picked her up from being built today! Can't wait to ride!


----------



## GrayBlack

All of these bikes are pretty amazing!


----------



## rcjunkie3000

RkFast said:


> Nothing I like better than seeing photos of bikes Im told I have to wait at least three more months for (added to the three months since order placed).
> 
> Yes...Im mad...and jealous.


I feel you. I ordered a race black SL4 about two months ago. I am on month 2 of 3 of my wait. Bike store dropped some bad news last week. They said they werent sure when my size (49cm) will be available and I am in for a long wait. I think there arent enough orders for my size so it won't be produced yet.


----------



## RkFast

rcjunkie3000 said:


> I feel you. I ordered a race black SL4 about two months ago. I am on month 2 of 3 of my wait. Bike store dropped some bad news last week. They said they werent sure when my size (49cm) will be available and I am in for a long wait. I think there arent enough orders for my size so it won't be produced yet.


Looks like you have two other fine bikes to ride. I at least have my old SL3 that is rideable. The warranty is for paint and fit finish issues.


----------



## rubbersoul

nice last photo


----------



## B.Garcia

Here it is with "faster" looking wheels and one of my favorite saddles. Meaning to get that steerer cut but each time i take it to the lbs they tell me i would have to wait 3 days because that's how much they are backed up on fixing bike. :mad2: Screw that! I ride everyday!


Anyways Enjoy!


----------



## SmellMyGas

<img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7004/6658756931_c14c44ea06_b.jpg" width="960" height="640" alt="390548_3018194094311_1246383431_3431072_1703720954_n">
<img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7014/6560987055_a5a94d6f1d_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_2682">


----------



## jeje91

hey SmellMyGas, where is your battery  ??

wonderfull black sl4


----------



## jeje91

to B.Garcia
it will take you 5mn to cut your steerer..just use an old stem and cut on the right hand


----------



## claywalk

This is my beloved SL4 with Dura Ace components. don't shoot me but I actually put black electrical tape on the top tube to cover the red lines... huge fan of Tarmacs but not of the color schemes...

I just added Beaker today. We had a great first ride today.


----------



## B.Garcia

I would love to see more picture angles of that bike. Dont get me wrong it looks kinda neat!


----------



## pgibson821

Here is my SL4...I have had it for several months, just forgot to show her off


----------



## hefeweizan

Great bikes! Congrats to all they look fantastic...


----------



## claywalk

*Here's My SL4*

Love this bike!


----------



## PrivateAddress

*2012 Tarmac SL4 Pro with Dura Ace group and Zipp 404 tubulars*

2012 Tarmac SL4 Pro with Dura Ace group and Zipp 404 tubulars


----------



## RkFast

Just picked her up. 15.25 lbs of badassery. Too bad the nut behind the handlebars is loose.


----------



## Clockel

*my sl4*

Red, Look Keo2 Carbons, stock S Roval Fusee SL wheels (still deciding whether to keep), weighs in at 15.59lbs with pedals on. Cheap Chinese carbon cages, 175 cranks, 58cm frame, built myself. Still deciding whether to swap bars for my more classic bend Alu bars from my other ride. Someone lend some advice there eh?


----------



## Antonio Araujo

I love that red and black combo


----------



## ashpelham

Man, I am so aroused by these bikes, I don't know what to do with myself. JONESING for a Specialized S-Works now. If any of you would oblige, can I get an idea what the cost for the standard SL3 or SL4 is? Not like I can afford it, if it's more than $20.00 bucks anyway .......


----------



## larsiman

B.Garcia said:


> ...I'm not sure how many of us went for the SL4 because of the Venge hype so...


I like the new SL4 a lot if it would be available...I ordered my S-Works SL4 in SatinRedFlo a while ago and weeks and weeks go by...now a Specialized Rep says mid/end of May...grrrr. 

That said I would love to post pictures of my own...


----------



## larsiman

...someone experience on delivery and availability for the SL4?


----------



## jdp211

Most colors are unavailable, but I put in an order for a satin/pink sworks frame set a week and a half ago and it arrived yesterday. What size are you looking for? that typically plays a significant role in availability as they only produce certain sizes/colors at a time depending on demand.


----------



## Aerod79

I have ordered the Saxo Bank SL4 last week, I was told that it wont be around till mid May.


----------



## larsiman

jdp211 said:


> Most colors are unavailable, but I put in an order for a satin/pink sworks frame set a week and a half ago and it arrived yesterday. What size are you looking for? that typically plays a significant role in availability as they only produce certain sizes/colors at a time depending on demand.


 I ordered a 58 and it just arrived Easter Sunday...picking up the build frame next week, can't wait!


----------



## meelis

Here is mine (size 56).

...after some "minor" upgrade


----------



## terrabyss

beautiful bikes  I'll post my SL4 asap after i've change the wheelset.


----------



## pdainsworth

*Here's mine...*

A pretty pedestrian build compared to some out there, but a wonderful bike nonetheless. Back to running tubeless tires after a spate of flats, and it rides even better!


----------



## wiliertim

*pdainsworth - question*



pdainsworth said:


> A pretty pedestrian build compared to some out there, but a wonderful bike nonetheless. Back to running tubeless tires after a spate of flats, and it rides even better!


First of all, pedestrian build or not (not), the bike looks great. 56 or 58cm frame?


----------



## pdainsworth

wiliertim said:


> First of all, pedestrian build or not (not), the bike looks great. 56 or 58cm frame?


It is a 58cm frame with an 11 cm stem. Love the bike... I have now had an SL, SL2 (S-Works), SL3, and this one. They just keep getting better!


----------



## jesperjes

PrivateAddress said:


> 2012 Tarmac SL4 Pro with Dura Ace group and Zipp 404 tubulars


Nice color combo


----------



## jdp211

Can finally post in this thread


----------



## jimbonnet

Nice! Love the cranks.


----------



## _Forza_

Latest race config of team bike...new shoes (404FC w/Corsa EVO CX), stem, cages...functional stuff..


----------



## mmorales

This is me. Sorry for the I phone picture.:thumbsup:


----------



## jdp211

You sure you didn't want a roubaix?


----------



## _Forza_

I have to agree...I think that setup would be more twitchy than I would want to handle on a descent. Is that just the bike shop's doing? Or do you have plans to remove the spacers and flip the stem?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Hi mmorales, that is a nice frame but I have to agree, your stack height is way TOO HIGH. Have you tried the s-works Roubaix? Id get a 2nd or 3rd opinion from a different lbs. Please be safe :thumbsup:

On topic, I am unable to post a pic of my S-works SL-4 because of Specialized new method of doing business. Not enough orders for my size in Race Black; I waited patiently for 4 months. In the end, I decided to order a '12 race black sl3 htc2 bike, an almost identical paint scheme as the s-works version to hold me over til the new colors arrive in July.


----------



## mmorales

rcjunkie3000, I have since lowered the stack height to right around 38mm and removed excess from the steerer tube.:thumbsup:


----------



## bernithebiker

I have zero stack height ( no spacers) and a long, steeply downward angled stem. (130mm and -17' i think)

I don't see why you need such a high stack and seatpost. To me it suggests you should have the next size frame up.?


----------



## RkFast

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Hi mmorales, that is a nice frame but I have to agree, your stack height is way TOO HIGH. Have you tried the s-works Roubaix? Id get a 2nd or 3rd opinion from a different lbs. Please be safe :thumbsup:
> 
> On topic, I am unable to post a pic of my S-works SL-4 because of Specialized new method of doing business. Not enough orders for my size in Race Black; I waited patiently for 4 months. In the end, I decided to order a '12 race black sl3 htc2 bike, an almost identical paint scheme as the s-works version to hold me over til the new colors arrive in July.


AAARRGGGGGG....even though I have my bike now and Im thrilled with it, it still burns my azz that Specialized makes people wait MONTHS after ordering AND THEN tells them they arent getting their bike. Thats just wrong.


----------



## mmorales

Here is another photo after a ride and some further adjustments to the bike. Very impressive so far. You know when you ride this bike that it is money WELL spent.


----------



## jdp211

View attachment 257343


----------



## Aerod79

Heres mines...Saxo bank color..., Ill send a better pic later.


----------



## [email protected]

Aerod79 said:


> Heres mines...Saxo bank color..., Ill send a better pic later.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:....nice!!


----------



## JC1974

New owner of a limited edition SL4 blacked out. Getting some last minute adjustments at LBS and will post pictures soon.


----------



## Guest

B.Garcia said:


> Found the right height for me so gonna cut the fork tomorrow! Not sure about the weight but it feels light!


Black and neon red are definitely my favorite color scheme!


----------



## neosomatic

*Help installing OSBB Bottom Bracket with Sram Red Crankset*

Just picked up a Tarmac SL4 - super excited. 

Building up frame with Sram Red 2012.

Reading over the directions for the OSBB - I install the clips then just press in the bearings?

Nothing to cover the bearings? Just install the crank next?


----------



## neosomatic

*OSBB - Red BB30 Crankset*



neosomatic said:


> Just picked up a Tarmac SL4 - super excited.
> 
> Building up frame with Sram Red 2012.
> 
> Reading over the directions for the OSBB - I install the clips then just press in the bearings?
> 
> Nothing to cover the bearings? Just install the crank next?



After reading it over it appears it's the same as installing the specialized crank - so I went ahead and pressed in the specialized cups.

Don't have the crankset yet - also appear to have 1mm of space between the cups/frame.

Do I need any special washers/spacers to installl the Red crankset?

Was so easy to press in hope it doesn't creek.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE

neosomatic said:


> After reading it over it appears it's the same as installing the specialized crank - so I went ahead and pressed in the specialized cups.
> 
> Don't have the crankset yet - also appear to have 1mm of space between the cups/frame.
> 
> Do I need any special washers/spacers to installl the Red crankset?
> 
> Was so easy to press in hope it doesn't creek.


If you go with a new Sram Red BB30 crankset you will not need and washers or spacers. The new Red BB 30 crankset has a preload adjuster on the NDS which eliminates the need for spacers, wave washer etc...


----------



## barteau

Oh man, it's arrived. Photos of the complete bike to follow in the next day or two.


----------



## squareslinky

Is that the new all black limited edition? WOW. Please post progress photos.


----------



## JC1974

Here is my latest addition to my stable! My Blacked Out Limited Edition Tarmac SL4. I have had it for 2 weeks now and I am absolutely in love.

56cm
Full 2012 SRAM Red group
Zipp 303 FC CC Wheels, on Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX tires
Romin Evo Pro saddle
S-Works seat post and stem
PRO Vibe Carbon Handlebar
Look Keo Blade Carbon Titanium pedals
Arundel Mandible Gloss Carbon Cage x 2
Garmin 500, on Barfly mount
Total Weight: 14.5 lbs.


----------



## Devastazione

AMAZING BIKE !!! 

What happened to the front derailleur cable housing ?? And....I still see no California Cross,funny how Specialized suggest this option in it's tech docs instead of doing it right away at the factory..


----------



## RkFast

Absolutely completely badass. Sick whip.


----------



## Rick Draper

I run about a 74cm saddle height on my SL4 and am 180cm tall. Can I just ask what size of bike people my height are riding, 54 or 56?


----------



## nis240sxt

My updated pic


----------



## Lu-Max

@nis240sxt = Awesome ride!


----------



## Aerod79

Hey Folks with size 49 frames.. what cages do you guys run ?

My sworks carbon cage is too tight for my 49cm SL4. Sideloading cage seems to pinch for me.


----------



## dcorn

Rick Draper said:


> I run about a 74cm saddle height on my SL4 and am 180cm tall. Can I just ask what size of bike people my height are riding, 54 or 56?


~5'11" here and I ride a 56. Feels just slightly too big for me, too stretched out. Might just need a zero offset post and slightly shorter stem. It's an SL3, so I'll keep the pics out of this thread.


I have the SL3 LTD, but damn that SL4 LTD is amaaaazing. I love the flat black with gloss accents. Wish the Zipps that came on my bike were beyond black.


----------



## Aerod79

Here's my better shot of my SL4


----------



## 1LaneLam

^-- Nice, that Saxo Bank frame looks sweet! How do you like the Arione CX compared to Romin or Toupe?


----------



## jdp211

With fast shoes on


----------



## Rick Draper

Ordered my S-Works SL4 frame today, should have it this coming week hopefully.


----------



## bb1857

Rick Draper said:


> Ordered my S-Works SL4 frame today, should have it this coming week hopefully.


Did you go 54 or 56 Rick?


----------



## Rick Draper

bb1857 said:


> Did you go 54 or 56 Rick?


Gone for a 56, I got measured up last week at the shop I am buying it from. I have a long torso and shorter legs. They had a 54cm in I could have taken away so its reassuring they were not worried to advise me to go for a frame they did not have in stock and have had to order in.


----------



## bb1857

Rick Draper said:


> Gone for a 56, I got measured up last week at the shop I am buying it from. I have a long torso and shorter legs. They had a 54cm in I could have taken away so its reassuring they were not worried to advise me to go for a frame they did not have in stock and have had to order in.


Good to hear! Congrats on the new bike! My SL3 took its last voyage yesterday, 113 miler and goes to the shop today to start the warranty rebuild to the SL4 Pro! Should have it back by the end of the week and I will post pics


----------



## intense11

I've been lurking these boards for years, I guess its about time I share my new SL4.


----------



## Andy Pancroft

farva said:


> That rig looks like the business. Do you race it in a 13 lb configuration?


Bike can't be legally raced at that weight!! Don't know why someone would want to train or rec ride on CF wheels???


----------



## Andy Pancroft

PrivateAddress said:


> 2012 Tarmac SL4 Pro with Dura Ace group and Zipp 404 tubulars


Hope you just finished a race!!!?? When I see bikes rolling around with race numbers, I have to laugh!!!


----------



## krocdoc

The new horse....


----------



## Arnoud

Wow krocdoc. Great looking bike. Sure it Will ride as good as it looks... Is this frame also Di/EPS compatible?


----------



## Merc

krocdoc said:


> The new horse....


Nice ride and great bike shop. I get all my bikes there. I see you have the new SRAM Red. How do you like it?


----------



## krocdoc

New SRAM is crisp. Brakes are more powerful and the hoods are more comfortable. Having been on SL3's for the past two years I can't get over how smooth this bike is without giving up any of the snap/quickness.


----------



## 2Slo4U

krocdoc said:


> The new horse....


WOW....I have nothing else to say.


----------



## nis240sxt

Beautiful bike krocdoc! Absolutely agree with you on the SL4, fast but super smooth. I also live in Houston since I see Sugar Cycles in your background, nice shop.

BTW, if anybody out there is interested i'm selling my 52CM Pro SL4 frameset so please PM me if interested before I place it on ebay. Picture of bike has been posted earlier. Thanks!


----------



## 2Slo4U

nis240sxt said:


> Beautiful bike krocdoc! Absolutely agree with you on the SL4, fast but super smooth. I also live in Houston since I see Sugar Cycles in your background, nice shop.
> 
> BTW, if anybody out there is interested i'm selling my 52CM Pro SL4 frameset so please PM me if interested before I place it on ebay. Picture of bike has been posted earlier. Thanks!


Put in the classifieds....it's a whopping $2!


----------



## se7en34

krocdoc how do you like those 6.7 enves? i just ordered a set for my sl4 sworks. 3 weeks out tho.. cannot wait to get them. GREAT looking bike!


----------



## Rick Draper

Just waiting on my Fulcrum racing zeros and a change of stem then it is finished:








First ride tomorrow just to check its all ok.


----------



## method01

JC1974 said:


> Here is my latest addition to my stable!


im wondering what kind of mount sys is this under edge 500.
can you give me more info?
thanks


----------



## dcorn

method01 said:


> im wondering what kind of mount sys is this under edge 500.
> can you give me more info?
> thanks


Called a BarFly. K-edge just made a similar mount.


----------



## JaPPster

here's mine weapon

















and one with my dog, cuz he really wanted to be seen on this pic


----------



## method01

dcorn said:


> Called a BarFly. K-edge just made a similar mount.


thank you very much :thumbsup:


----------



## jefferson68

I just transferred my components to this SL4 Pro frame this week. I love the ride of the SL4!


----------



## cooltool

A quick question for the owners of the matte/satin frames... When washing your frames, do you find in more difficult to clean compared to smoother gloss coated frame? The reason I ask is because I've been debating which Tarmac Pro to get. I generally prefer to do a quick wipe-down after every ride as opposed to a complete "bucket of water and sponge" wash. I guess I'm more curious to know if a normal wipe-down with a wet rag would leave me with a frame of micro scratches?? Thanks


----------



## 1LaneLam

Matte frame, generally, will last or retain longer. The glossy finish is more susceptible to scratches than the matte.


----------



## bb1857

cooltool said:


> A quick question for the owners of the matte/satin frames... When washing your frames, do you find in more difficult to clean compared to smoother gloss coated frame? The reason I ask is because I've been debating which Tarmac Pro to get. I generally prefer to do a quick wipe-down after every ride as opposed to a complete "bucket of water and sponge" wash. I guess I'm more curious to know if a normal wipe-down with a wet rag would leave me with a frame of micro scratches?? Thanks


Have a 2012 Tarmac SL4 Pro in Matte Black/Bright Red and it is very easy to keep clean and has no micro scratches on it. I use a microfiber towel to wipe it down with just some auto detailer on it and havent had any problems.


----------



## Rick Draper

There we go, its all finished for now, just fitted the 2013 Fulcrum Racing Zeros with the latest Mega driveside rear hub flange:


----------



## Wildcard

Mine with my new Roval 45's, very happy with them!! I love this bike!!


----------



## g-Bike

*Here's my 2012 S-Works SL4*

Sram Red 2012 with Quarq. Super nice upgrade from my 2009 Tarmac SL Pro.


----------



## method01

awesome ride g-Bike


----------



## adz8916

cda 455 said:


> Nice fireplace.


That is exactly what I was thinking, haha!


----------



## hss818

*Bat Mobile*

Just picked this up from the shop, can't wait to ride!

Specs:
2013 Tarmac SL4 Pro (58 cm)
New SRAM Red
Zipp 404 (Beyond Black)
Zipp Service Course SL Bar/Stem (Beyond Black)


----------



## claywalk

hss818 said:


> Just picked this up from the shop, can't wait to ride!


Nice! i just bought this exact frame as well this weekend and have to build it up. can't wait to be riding it too.


----------



## rubbersoul

_Forza_ said:


>


That is a work of art!!!


----------



## Adrianinkc

hss818 said:


> Just picked this up from the shop, can't wait to ride!
> 
> Specs:
> 2013 Tarmac SL4 Pro (58 cm)
> New SRAM Red
> Zipp 404 (Beyond Black)
> Zipp Service Course SL Bar/Stem (Beyond Black)


Beautiful!


----------



## AndyL-HK

NIce pics guys.....I recieved my 2013 S-works Tarmac SL-4 Frameset (matte black with red outlined black decals) and am now in the process of getting it fitted with Campy EPS Record.

Lots of problems there! BB compatibility - now sorted, but last hurdle is to get the 11speed to fit in the rear.....anyone else attempted this?

It bassically fits but no 11tooth cog so close to frame chain stay (like 2mm) that will rub under load so now looking to find some wheel set that will work in here.

Be great to hear if anyone has managed this build....will post photos when/if I finally get it sorted!

A


----------



## Merc

AndyL-HK said:


> NIce pics guys.....I recieved my 2013 S-works Tarmac SL-4 Frameset (matte black with red outlined black decals) and am now in the process of getting it fitted with Campy EPS Record.
> 
> Lots of problems there! BB compatibility - now sorted, but last hurdle is to get the 11speed to fit in the rear.....anyone else attempted this?
> 
> It bassically fits but no 11tooth cog so close to frame chain stay (like 2mm) that will rub under load so now looking to find some wheel set that will work in here.
> 
> Be great to hear if anyone has managed this build....will post photos when/if I finally get it sorted!
> 
> A


AndyL, be sure to post some pictures. I am actually thinking of upgrading to that frame as well (assuming that it is the Satin Black with Red Key lining)


----------



## se7en34

just got my new 2013 built up!


----------



## Merc

nice ride.


----------



## mountbkr

That's a sweet ride !!!


----------



## leicaman1977

Perhaps looking at this thread was a mistake. I'm waiting for my Specialized Tarmac Elite 2013 which should be here in the next few days but seeing all these SL4's is making me a little jealous.


----------



## LouisLu

mitong said:


> Here she is. Starting to love the RED
> View attachment 250112


Lady in Red


----------



## LouisLu

se7en34 said:


> ...Just picked her up from being built today! Can't wait to ride!


Component Enve, kool bike...:yikes:


----------



## fredwininger

Posted elsewhere but can't help myself b/c so excited about these rides! Already have 1000mi on the Ltd and 100 on the little brother.


----------



## Cignal_20

Almost the way I want it. Zipp SC SL stem and bars and Zipp bottle cages. I just need to swap my Firecrest 404s and brake pads, but it was time to ride. I coming from a Cervelo S2 and cant believe the difference in BB stiffness.


----------



## GTR2ebike

Looks great, can't wait to see one in person.


----------



## Toona

Very nice...... but the stickers on the seat tube gotta go......


----------



## Cignal_20

Toona said:


> Very nice...... but the stickers on the seat tube gotta go......


You are correct. I finally took the time to get all the stickers off.


----------



## FindTheRiver

Cignal_20 said:


> You are correct. I finally took the time to get all the stickers off.


Looks awesome! Sweet ride.


----------



## hipo_p51

I have been wanting to post my 2012 sworks photo, but I need to know what the max photo size is.? Help.


----------



## shimagnolo

ditched my venge and joined the tarmac cult :thumbsup:


----------



## Arnoud

@Shimagnolo cool bike! Which bike do you prefer riding it? What's THE difference?


----------



## IAmSpecialized

My warranty replacement for an 2010 S-Works SL3. Thanks for the upgrade, Spesh.


----------



## matyb

After breaking my BMC in half and 3 bones in my arm/wrist I soothed the pain with a new build....my Tarmac SL4 S-Works.

Specs - 
Frame - 49cm Omega Pharma QS Team 
Group - 2013 SRAM Red 
Wheels - ZIPP 404 FC CC 
Stem - S-Works
Bars - S-Works short & shallow
Saddle - Romin Pro Carbon rail
Tyres - Conti GP4000S 
Weight - 6.1kg without pedals, cage & comp.

I am back onboard and absolutely love the bike, the power transfer is amazing as is the comfort. First Crit race last night and finsihed second so she past the test with flying colours!


----------



## Samu66el

I recently changed wheels from Planet X 50mm tubs to these Mavic Cosmic Ultimate tubs.


----------



## Arnoud

@matyb: Wow i like it!


----------



## dcorn

Old and busted SL3










New hotness!










2012 SL4, just picked it up last night from getting built up. SL3 had cracks around the top of the head tube which eventually ran down the front. I need to get a better picture without the flash so you can see the wheels in all black.


----------



## scottma

Nice. Never been a fan of the matte black look. The red SL4 is sweet!


----------



## RkFast

Nice Will Smith reference.


----------



## dcorn

RkFast said:


> Nice Will Smith reference.


Haha thanks. I remember the quote, I just couldn't quite remember where it was from.


----------



## jeje91

woa, i love this specialized old school red.

it remember me my sworks M4 MTB 2000.


----------



## dcorn

Went out for a short first ride this evening on a pretty rough local road. This thing is noticeably smoother. On a nice smooth road, on my butt it feels like I'm just sitting still. Will get a longer ride in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Merc

Cignal_20 said:


> Almost the way I want it. Zipp SC SL stem and bars and Zipp bottle cages. I just need to swap my Firecrest 404s and brake pads, but it was time to ride. I coming from a Cervelo S2 and cant believe the difference in BB stiffness.


Cignal_20 nice bike. Have you switched the wheels out yet?


----------



## dcorn

Without the reflection and setup to ride. Bike was 15 lbs, 15 oz setup exactly like the previous pic I posted.


----------



## Cignal_20

*Update*

Here you go, Merc. I also added a Zipp SL Speed seatpost since the last photo.


----------



## Merc

Cignal_20 said:


> Here you go, Merc. I also added a Zipp SL Speed seatpost since the last photo.


Thank you. It looks great.


----------



## Devastazione

dcorn said:


> Without the reflection and setup to ride. Bike was 15 lbs, 15 oz setup exactly like the previous pic I posted.


I have to admit that the "regular" Sworks blends a lot better with components over the Olympic Red Edition. I'll look forward to let my Olympic Red frame go and snatch a standard Sworks built.


----------



## Merc

Just got a call from my lbs telling me that my new S-Works SL4 Red Keyline bike has been built and it is ready for me to get fitted tomorrow. I will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## GTR2ebike

Merc said:


> Just got a call from my lbs telling me that my new S-Works SL4 Red Keyline bike has been built and it is ready for me to get fitted tomorrow. I will post pics as soon as I can.


Congrats, curious to see if it has a s-works crank or sram red.


----------



## Merc

GTR2ebike said:


> Congrats, curious to see if it has a s-works crank or sram red.


I have been buying the components over the last couple of months. It has the new SRAM red levers/shifters, cassette, front and rear derailure. I put my current (2012) SRAM red brakes and crankset on it. Running on Zipp Beyond Black FC 404s.


----------



## Merc

Here is a pic of my new ride.
View attachment 272427


----------



## Arnoud

Nice bike Merc. May be because of the picture, but you may have a look at your shifters and bars. Tilt your bars a little bit, move the shifters a bit up and you will easily lose a spacer. What may be help full as well is changing to a short and shallow bar. I think you will benefit from that on your bike.


----------



## Merc

Arnoud said:


> Nice bike Merc. May be because of the picture, but you may have a look at your shifters and bars. Tilt your bars a little bit, move the shifters a bit up and you will easily lose a spacer. What may be help full as well is changing to a short and shallow bar. I think you will benefit from that on your bike.


Arnoud, thank you for the advice. I took it for its first ride yesterday and was thinking the same thing. I still need to make a few more adjustments to it.


----------



## B.Garcia

So I got rid of both my Reynolds wheels and got some zipp 404 FC CC. I like them a lot. Just got some custom colored decals to match. Glad I went with the grey on the bottom instead of red. Overall great bike setup. As seen weighs 15.14 LBS. I don't know if I can go lighter.


----------



## INI

B.Garcia said:


> So I got rid of both my Reynolds wheels and got some zipp 404 FC CC. I like them a lot. Just got some custom colored decals to match. Glad I went with the grey on the bottom instead of red. Overall great bike setup. As seen weighs 15.14 LBS. I don't know if I can go lighter.


Newbie to this Roadie Forum...looks very informative.

Question for you? what Reynolds did you have and why did you switch to zips?


----------



## Cignal_20

The bike looks great, Merc. Have you gotten enough miles to give your first impression? I have about 1100 miles on mine. I find the BB to be the stiffest by far of any of my carbon bikes. It's definitely more nibble than the Cervelo S2 I had most recently. And the steering is more precise.


----------



## josephgrimes

*Sl4 + eps?*

So AndyL-HK did they manage to fit EPS on the SL4?? How'd the battery mount end up, behind the bottle cage or underBB?? How about the rear dropout exit?? I'm hearing that the dropout cable exit may be too small and/or too tight bend for the EPS cable fitting to work. Thanks in advance.

jg



AndyL-HK said:


> NIce pics guys.....I recieved my 2013 S-works Tarmac SL-4 Frameset (matte black with red outlined black decals) and am now in the process of getting it fitted with Campy EPS Record.
> 
> Lots of problems there! BB compatibility - now sorted, but last hurdle is to get the 11speed to fit in the rear.....anyone else attempted this?
> 
> It bassically fits but no 11tooth cog so close to frame chain stay (like 2mm) that will rub under load so now looking to find some wheel set that will work in here.
> 
> Be great to hear if anyone has managed this build....will post photos when/if I finally get it sorted!
> 
> A


----------



## Devastazione

Merc said:


> Here is a pic of my new ride.
> View attachment 272427


Superb machine man,I'm green with envy !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Olivier

Here attached the first picture in this thread of Sl4 S-Works silver version compared with my Sl3 S-works neon.

View attachment 273825


View attachment 273826


----------



## 2Slo4U

Olivier said:


> Here attached the first picture in this thread of Sl4 S-Works silver version compared with my Sl3 S-works neon.
> 
> View attachment 273825
> 
> 
> View attachment 273826


that sl4 looks great. I was curious if you had enough time to give a ride report between the two wheelsets? For some reason those c35's have always caught my eye...


----------



## dcorn

Damn, I really wanted that silver frame, looks awesome! I think I would have gone with black seat/tape though


----------



## Cignal_20

Nice, Se7en34.


----------



## Cignal_20

The Silver does look awesome. I think 2Slo4U's photo does it more justice than the Specialized website.


----------



## Olivier

I will try...

First thing, the 404 are tubular and the C35 are clincher. This is maybe the main difference especially in terms of réactivity.

The C35 are more confortable than the 404, but clearly heavier. In the same time and based in my opinion, the C35 are indestructible and the C35 are very good, for me, for the beginning of the season especially when the road is not very clean.

I did have the opportunity to test the C35 in the mountain but the 404 are not very bad in this situation. The 404 are maybe to much rigide and the C35 to heavy. Nevertheless, I had the opportunity to test the 404 and the 202, both tubular and the 202 are clearly better for the mountain. 

The problem is coming from the "inertness" more the wheel is heavy, more "inertness" and much better for the flat...in the opposite less "inertness" this is, not very good in the flat but better in the moutain.

Maybe the best solution is to "construct" its own wheel with an "handwork" supplier.

PS : sorry for my english


----------



## Arnoud

And what is The difference in riding experience between SL 3 and SL4: in other words is it worth while to change from SL3 to SL4?


----------



## Doc_D

Olivier said:


> View attachment 273825


I recently ordered an SL4 frameset. Based on the Specialized website I hated the silver frame. But seeing it here it looks awesome! It's making me wish I would have gone that direction.


----------



## manos bmw

View attachment 273943


----------



## manos bmw

My new love!!!!
View attachment 273944


----------



## Merc

manos bmw said:


> My new love!!!!


Nice bike. The color is the Satin Black/Red Key Line right? It is difficult to see it in the pic.


----------



## manos bmw

I know. Yes is the Satin Black/Red. I will soon post some pictures in the daylight.


----------



## Merc

David2mayes said:


> I recently changed wheels from Planet X 50mm tubs to these Mavic Cosmic Ultimate tubs.


For whatever reason I cannot view the pictures that you just posted.


----------



## vs779

View attachment 274121
View attachment 274122


----------



## vs779

Arnoud said:


> And what is The difference in riding experience between SL 3 and SL4: in other words is it worth while to change from SL3 to SL4?


Agreed I had the SL3 in 2011 and a SL4 in 2012 and 2013. It's a much better ride in terms of comfort. Almost like taking 20psi out of your tires and not losing speed.


----------



## manos bmw

View attachment 274369


----------



## manos bmw

View attachment 274370


----------



## GabyB

B.Garcia said:


> Found the right height for me so gonna cut the fork tomorrow! Not sure about the weight but it feels light!


nice bike


----------



## mmorales

Here is my SL4 back from the fork recall with new hoops and Quarq installed.
View attachment 275738
View attachment 275739


----------



## manos bmw

From the fork recall, they changed the fork or they just inspected?


----------



## mmorales

The fork has the carbon sleeve installed with a new expander plug.


----------



## Andrace

Eventually I will get a lightweight wheelset, but at the moment it's spec'd with aero anchors. 
View attachment 276101


----------



## jeje91




----------



## Hetfield

Hi everyone! Greetings from Portugal.

Here's my S-Works Tarmac SL4 2013.



Frames is a 52 and bike weight is 6,54kg (14,4lbs)
Groupset - SRAM Red (cassete is a 1070, not the new red one)
Wheelset - Zipp 202 Firecrest Carbon Clincher 
Stem - Zipp Service Course SL
Handlebar - Zipp SL C2 Bar 
Saddle - Specialized Romin Pro
Pedals - Look Keo Carbon with CroMo axle


----------



## Merc

Hetfield said:


> Hi everyone! Greetings from Portugal.
> 
> Here's my S-Works Tarmac SL4 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> Frames is a 52 and bike weight is 6,54kg (14,4lbs)
> Groupset - SRAM Red (cassete is a 1070, not the new red one)
> Wheelset - Zipp 202 Firecrest Carbon Clincher
> Stem - Zipp Service Course SL
> Handlebar - Zipp SL C2 Bar
> Saddle - Specialized Romin Pro
> Pedals - Look Keo Carbon with CroMo axle


Nice bike. I have the same frame except in a 56 size.


----------



## spidersnow

*Hello, Here is mine from France ; size 58 or xl; 6,7 kg with Zipp 808 tubular*

View attachment 276235
View attachment 276236


----------



## juancj

I see you are running zipp 303. Since zipp says they are not compatible with sl4. What has been your experience with the spacing/size? Have you had any issues with the wheel touching the frame?


----------



## Tom_UK

Well after months of collecting bits I have finally got my new bike built up 



2013 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL4 by Tom_Hughes_87, on Flickr

Frame - 2013 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL4 52cm
Wheels - Specialized Roval CLX60 - Ceramic Speed bearings
Tires - Specialized S-Works 700x24c
Chainset - Shimano Dura Ace 9000 170mm 53/39
Cassette - Shimano Dura Ace 9000 11 Speed 11-28
Chain - Shimano Dura Ace 9000 11 Speed
Shifters - Shimano Dura Ace 9000 11 Speed
Rear derailleur - Shimano Dura Ace 9000 11 Speed 
Front derailleur - Shimano Dura Ace 9000 11 Speed
Pedals - Shimano Dura Ace 9000
Stem - Zipp Service Course SL Stem 6 Degree 110mm
Bars - Zipp Service Course SL Traditional Bend 42cm
Saddle - Specialized S-Works Toupe
Seatpost - Specialized S-Works

Total weight - 15lb 1oz


----------



## Arnoud

Looks good Tom!


----------



## nagge

How do you like the new S-works tires Tom?


----------



## Devastazione

jeje91 said:


>


Beautiful Olympic red !! I've sold my frame (frame n.186) before I've even started to build it...


----------



## Arnoud

Very Nice that Olympic Red!


----------



## Arnoud

Very Nice that Olympic Red!


----------



## radu1224

*Hi guys, I'm new to this tread so here's my bike before the spring 2013 upgrade.*

2012 sl4 s works tarmac, ultegra di2, cosmic carbone sl


----------



## radu1224

new built includes new or repaired fork ( still waiting for it to be sent back )...9070 Di2...53/39 Rotor aero Q Rings...2013 Ritchey Superlogic Stem...Ritchey WCS EvoCurve Bars. Photos coming as soon as I finish the built.


----------



## AndyL-HK

*S-Works Tarmac SL-4 - Old Build*

My Old Build for last 3 months. New Di2 11sp arrived and bike is now stripped and ready for new build - Di2 11sp, thinking Sram Red Powermeter and cranks with Q-rotor Chain rings. Handlebars and stem and pedals to remain as is

View attachment 276815
View attachment 276816
View attachment 276817
View attachment 276818
View attachment 276819
View attachment 276820
View attachment 276821


----------



## zizi

This is my S-Works Tarmac SL4, waiting to be built in a couple of days ... 

View attachment 277364


----------



## Merc

zizi said:


> This is my S-Works Tarmac SL4, waiting to be built in a couple of days ...
> 
> View attachment 277364


Nice. Can't wait to see pics once it is complete


----------



## blairellis

I'll be joining you guys in this thread as soon as the LBS gets my bike in and built. I've got a black 2013 Tarmac SL4 Expert Mid-Compact on the way.

Toying with the idea of a power meter to sync with my Garmin 810. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Merc

manos bmw said:


> View attachment 274370


Manos Bmw, where did you get your Zipp Decals? Are they black or are they reflective like the ones that you see on Mavic Cosmics?


----------



## blairellis

blairellis said:


> I'll be joining you guys in this thread as soon as the LBS gets my bike in and built. I've got a black 2013 Tarmac SL4 Expert Mid-Compact on the way.
> 
> Toying with the idea of a power meter to sync with my Garmin 810. Anyone have any recommendations?


Bike shop sent me this. Picking it up tomorrow morning for fitment and removal of those haggard looking reflectors.


----------



## manos bmw

Merc said:


> Manos Bmw, where did you get your Zipp Decals? Are they black or are they reflective like the ones that you see on Mavic Cosmics?


Merc the decals it is black. I have a shop here in my town and they can produce any decal i want. So we found the originals decals
of Zipp in the computer and they made the same in black. I take out the original and i put the black.


----------



## Merc

manos bmw said:


> Merc the decals it is black. I have a shop here in my town and they can produce any decal i want. So we found the originals decals
> of Zipp in the computer and they made the same in black. I take out the original and i put the black.


Thanks for the response. To all, I am not high jacking this thread, but the private message feature is not available on the iphone app. 

Manos bmw, Is it possible to print them on a black reflective type decal/sticker as seen on Mavic Cosmics wheels?


----------



## ChevyDK

Use Tapatalk app with iPhone and you can send PM fine.


----------



## Merc

ChevyDK said:


> Use Tapatalk app with iPhone and you can send PM fine.


Thanks. I just figured it out.


----------



## blairellis

At home:










At the bike store post fitment:


----------



## manos bmw

Merc said:


> Thanks for the response. To all, I am not high jacking this thread, but the private message feature is not available on the iphone app.
> 
> Manos bmw, Is it possible to print them on a black reflective type decal/sticker as seen on Mavic Cosmics wheels?


I don't know what decals is on Mavic Cosmics but mine is black matt.


----------



## zizi

The Sl4 & The Dogma 2 next to one another 

View attachment 277723


----------



## blairellis

zizi - Nice pair of bikes!


----------



## Arnoud

Isn't the Black frame with white letters a good enough basis in 2013?


----------



## Wadl

blairellis said:


> At home:
> 
> At the bike store post fitment:



Grats on a very nice bike !!!


----------



## blairellis

Thanks!

Got some Boyd wheels for my new bike today. LBS made me an offer I couldn't refuse.

Bike as pictured minus saddle bag weighs in at 16.15lbs.


----------



## Merc

blairellis said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Got some Boyd wheels for my new bike today. LBS made me an offer I couldn't refuse.
> 
> Bike as pictured minus saddle bag weighs in at 16.15lbs.


Nice bike.


----------



## jeje91

hey guys

here it is last mount for a friend, 6.4kg

cheers
jerome


----------



## zizi

SL4 & Lightweight
View attachment 278619


----------



## blairellis

jeje91 said:


> hey guys
> 
> here it is last mount for a friend, 6.4kg
> 
> cheers
> jerome


Love the Spartan helmet. (I'm a Michigan State University fan-that's their logo)


----------



## blairellis

Added a Quarq Elsa power meter to my rig.


----------



## Cni2i

View attachment 278728


My S-works SL4 LTD Blk. 

I always wondered if Spesh really only released 300 of these. I have seen two of these in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Cni2i

Larger picture.


----------



## Radim Svoboda

*Congrats on your new bike*

Can you share the details of the upgraded wheels, source, price, please? 


blairellis said:


> At home:


----------



## blairellis

Radim Svoboda said:


> Can you share the details of the upgraded wheels, source, price, please?


I think I got them on the Clymb.com around Christmas. They are probably last year's model. They look good but they are, as another member put it, aero anchors. I have some Boyd Carbons for race wheels and use the profile design wheels for everyday training. Haven't even tried the DT Swiss 4.0 wheels yet.


----------



## LeeBradySL2

*Newly Built S-Works SL4*

Newly built this weekend

Tarmac S -Works SL4 56cm

DA9000
Mavic Cosmic Carbone Exalith II
Thomson Seatpost and Stem
Ritchey Superlogic Bars
Rotor 3d+ Chainset 50/34
KMC X11SL Chain
Schwalbe Ultremo ZX
Specialized BG Sadde
Gore Professional Cables

View attachment 280726


----------



## smokie496

It has been a heck of a wait, finally joined the club!
View attachment 281046


----------



## Rob13

Tom_UK said:


> Well after months of collecting bits I have finally got my new bike built up
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL4 by Tom_Hughes_87, on Flickr
> 
> Frame - 2013 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL4 52cm
> Wheels - Specialized Roval CLX60 - Ceramic Speed bearings
> Tires - Specialized S-Works 700x24c
> Chainset - Shimano Dura Ace 9000 170mm 53/39
> Cassette - Shimano Dura Ace 9000 11 Speed 11-28
> Chain - Shimano Dura Ace 9000 11 Speed
> Shifters - Shimano Dura Ace 9000 11 Speed
> Rear derailleur - Shimano Dura Ace 9000 11 Speed
> Front derailleur - Shimano Dura Ace 9000 11 Speed
> Pedals - Shimano Dura Ace 9000
> Stem - Zipp Service Course SL Stem 6 Degree 110mm
> Bars - Zipp Service Course SL Traditional Bend 42cm
> Saddle - Specialized S-Works Toupe
> Seatpost - Specialized S-Works
> 
> Total weight - 15lb 1oz


 That is damn sexy!!


----------



## Rick Draper

My SL4 now running DA9070 which I have to say is the best thing I have ever fitted on my bike. Will be putting it strait on my Venge when I buy it.


----------



## Rob13




----------



## Andrace

Posted before, but this time in final spec. and in natural enviroment. 

View attachment 281737


----------



## jonasto




----------



## Tupelo

error...


----------



## Tupelo

Doc_D said:


> I recently ordered an SL4 frameset. Based on the Specialized website I hated the silver frame. But seeing it here it looks awesome! It's making me wish I would have gone that direction.


Completely concur. I was undecided until I saw this photo and bought one of the last Silver SL4s in my size at the warehouse. I will post up a photo or 2 when it is completed. Waiting for a couple of pieces to finish it out. That silver on the SWorks is so much nicer than the silvers I've seen on other Specialized frames. It comes alive in the sun!


----------



## thehook

/Users/marisasemmel/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2013/07/02/20130702-204042/IMG_0880.JPG

New Ride!


----------



## velosprocket

Couldn't be happier with the way this bike rides / handles! Still working on frontend fit, a Zipp stem will be ordered once I decide on length.


----------



## anotherguy

2012 S-Works with SRAM Red Black, Enve 45 with a Powertap G3. I am still constantly amazed by how great this bike really is. I have a Wilier Cento1 as well and while they are both exceptional, and I consider myself lucky to have either one let alone both, the Tarmac is leaps and bounds ahead IMO.


----------



## Cni2i

View attachment 285251
View attachment 285252


2012 Sworks SL4 LTD Blk edition. 

Replaced my zipp 202 tubies with Enve 3.4s tubies with CK r45 hubs.


----------



## Pharmerbob

Love my Tarmac!


----------



## Tupelo

Here's mine...








Components:
SWorks 58cm
DuraAce Di2 52/36 with 11/28
Enve 3.4 SES clinchers with CK/R45 hubs
Michelin Pro4 service couse tires
Fizik bar tape
3T Ergonava Stealth Bars
Rotor stem 120mm
Romin Evo Pro saddle
Stages PM
Specialized plastic cages
DA pedals

Weighs in at 15.0lbs. Fun bike and had a great time putting it together. The silver is a great color in person and the photo in the catalogue or on the web does it no justice. Bike rides like a dream


----------



## Olivier

Here my new tarmac sl4....


----------



## gcohen

Black Stallion :thumbsup:


----------



## Robitaille20




----------



## Olivier

Robi, are you in France ? Which number your frame ?:thumbsup:


----------



## Robitaille20

Olivier said:


> Robi, are you in France ? Which number your frame ?:thumbsup:


No, Olivier ... I am from Austria. Framenumber 22


----------



## Olivier

Robitaille20 said:


> No, Olivier ... I am from Austria. Framenumber 22


it could be interested to identify and list where are the 50 framesets 

- 1 in Switzerland
- 1 in Austria
....


----------



## Robitaille20

User Arnoud has one Chava Frame too ... he lives in Belgium as far as I know


----------



## sk911

My first bike!


----------



## ksauers

Rick Draper said:


> My SL4 now running DA9070 which I have to say is the best thing I have ever fitted on my bike. Will be putting it strait on my Venge when I buy it.



What wheels do you have ?


----------



## Cni2i

ksauers said:


> What wheels do you have ?


Looks like Fulcrum Racing Zeros blk edition.


----------



## Carl DM

*My stable of thorouhgbreds*

Hi guys & girls, with 2 Tarmacs and a Venge, I thought I'd qualify to post some pics of my "family" here:


















From left to right: 2013 S-Works Tarmac SL4, all Sram Red and Campag Shamal Ultra's, 2013 S-Works Venge "Tom Boonen" Limited, all Sram Red and Reynolds 46's, 2009 Tarmac SL Pro, part Sram Red, Part Sram Force, with FFWD FR's. All other parts (stems, seatposts, saddles, cages Specialized). Please share your thoughts.Thank you, Carl DM


----------



## jecjec81

Finally got a call from the bike shop to pick up the bike. 


Sorry for the crappy pic, will follow a better one after the deep wheelset arrive.


----------



## spdntrxi

jecjec81 said:


> Finally got a call from the bike shop to pick up the bike.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic, will follow a better one after the deep wheelset arrive.



Nice ! C24 wheels ?


----------



## jecjec81

spdntrxi said:


> Nice ! C24 wheels ?


Thank you, yes that is right.


----------



## Mark 63

Has anyone seen the 2014 Tarmac SL4 expert in neon blue? From the picture on the Specialized site it could be cool and different or pukey.

The S Works above is gorgeous.


----------



## thumper8888

Andy Pancroft said:


> Bike can't be legally raced at that weight!! Don't know why someone would want to train or rec ride on CF wheels???


Because you can get someone else's race wheels from two years ago for $100 or $200 more than a proper pair of aluminum wheels, and they are new because they have just been hanging in the garage and they are lighter, faster and mean I only need one set of wheels for training AND racing... and let's say for example they have SwissDT 240 hubs and I can ride them for 10,000 miles. All of which are true in my experience.
the better question is why WOULDNT you ride carbon, partic if you are going to race the bike too. For rare times you really need to ride in teh rain, use the crap aluminum wheels that came with the bike.


----------



## RkFast

spdntrxi said:


> Nice ! C24 wheels ?


Would love to know how those C24s do on the SWorks. Looking to run that setup, myself. Everyone seems to rave about the C24s and they can be had for half the price of an aero carbon wheel.


----------



## Devastazione

RkFast said:


> Would love to know how those C24s do on the SWorks. Looking to run that setup, myself. Everyone seems to rave about the C24s and they can be had for half the price of an aero carbon wheel.


I've been running them since last year on my Roubaix Expert. Great wheels at a superb price,stiff (not ultra stiff),they just roll magically and they can take some beatings too ,they are still perfectly true after one year.
The only barrier about matching those wheels with a mighty Sworks frame is just mental I guess,price is great but bling factor/brand is not,but really,these are great wheels like everything else Shimano is.


----------



## RkFast

Devastazione said:


> I've been running them since last year on my Roubaix Expert. Great wheels at a superb price,stiff (not ultra stiff),they just roll magically and they can take some beatings too ,they are still perfectly true after one year.
> The only barrier about matching those wheels with a mighty Sworks frame is just mental I guess,price is great but bling factor/brand is not,but really,these are great wheels like everything else Shimano is.


I hear you about the bling...they aren't Zipps or Enves but they are Shimano's top flite product. So they are "on par" if you will, with the rest of the setup. Just more function than style.


----------



## blairellis

2013 Tarmac SL4 Pro

Boyd Wheels


----------



## Spez

Sl4 2014


----------



## Dunbar

Spez said:


> Sl4 2014


Nice, how do you like the HRR? I just noticed Specialized offers the 2014 S-Works Tarmac SL4 frame in 8 colors + the two special editions.


----------



## Spez

@ Dunbar, thx. Not sure what you mean by HRR ? And yes, lots of "fresh" colours this year!


----------



## Dunbar

Spez said:


> @ Dunbar, thx. Not sure what you mean by HRR ?


Your hoods looks like the SRAM hydraulic rim brake hoods. Specialized calls those models "HRR" (not sure what the second "R" stands for though.)


----------



## Spez

Ah o.k.... No the bike is campy super record equipped. On my crux i have sram red disc brakes... Love m!


----------



## skova265

Sorry for a stupid question.
I'm thinking of building a s-works with dura ace di2, but thought that the crank is not compatible with the BB. What crank is this?


----------



## Spez

Hi, campa super record ti crank. LBS fitted it in combo with C-bear bracket shell. Lots of info to be found on the www about this solution.


----------



## skova265

jecjec81 said:


> Finally got a call from the bike shop to pick up the bike.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic, will follow a better one after the deep wheelset arrive.


Sorry for a stupid question.
I'm thinking of building a s-works with dura ace di2, but thought that the crank is not compatible with the BB. What crank is this?


----------



## spdntrxi

skova265 said:


> Sorry for a stupid question.
> I'm thinking of building a s-works with dura ace di2, but thought that the crank is not compatible with the BB. What crank is this?


that is the new dura ace crank.


----------



## Dunbar

skova265 said:


> Sorry for a stupid question.
> I'm thinking of building a s-works with dura ace di2, but thought that the crank is not compatible with the BB. What crank is this?


My local Specialized shop told me all bare frames come with the adapter needed to run Shimano cranks. Even if they aren't included the adapters aren't terribly expensive.


----------



## skova265

Dunbar said:


> My local Specialized shop told me all bare frames come with the adapter needed to run Shimano cranks. Even if they aren't included the adapters aren't terribly expensive.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## CyclePimps

Carl DM said:


> Hi guys & girls, with 2 Tarmacs and a Venge, I thought I'd qualify to post some pics of my "family" here:
> View attachment 287328
> View attachment 287329
> View attachment 287330
> From left to right: 2013 S-Works Tarmac SL4, all Sram Red and Campag Shamal Ultra's, 2013 S-Works Venge "Tom Boonen" Limited, all Sram Red and Reynolds 46's, 2009 Tarmac SL Pro, part Sram Red, Part Sram Force, with FFWD FR's. All other parts (stems, seatposts, saddles, cages Specialized). Please share your thoughts.Thank you, Carl DM



Nice family you got there. Which one is the daddy?


----------



## stfbike

I have buy 2014 Specialized Tarmac SL4 Expert 1 days ago at stf bike shop. The bike was great. It really nice to ride on road.


----------



## vxpro

Christmas came early this year!


----------



## Cni2i

vxpro said:


> Christmas came early this year!


It sure did. Nicely done. Always win with black and red accents IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## MLC1

My first post on here...

Got this new expert yesterday, short ride today to fine tune the fit. Super happy with the way it rides. I was up in the air over this and a venge, really glad I went with this.


----------



## expatbrit

Very pretty!


----------



## Dunbar

Nice, it looks like it really sticks to the road


----------



## .je

nm

.


----------



## jengo78

My new Tarmac!


----------



## MLC1

right side up this time


----------



## Rick Draper

Gone from my 56 SL-4 to a 54 as my Venge fitted me better. Need to get a new 120mm stem and drop it down a bit


----------



## Penfold77

*My Sl4*


----------



## boogermin

New to the Tarmac family for 2014. Old ride was a 2012 Cervelo R3 Team. New ride is a 2014 SW Tarmac SL4. I was concerned after reading numerous reviews about Tarmacs being "harsh", but I'm finding the ride to be quite smooth and comfortable thus far, yet plenty stiff. Noticeably stiffer than the R3. Don't know how the engineers did it, but I'm one happy camper.


----------



## Cni2i

Changed out my cockpit with Enve components....


----------



## cujarrett

More photos here.


----------



## cdarling12

*2012 Tarmac Di2*


----------



## JCC1974

Here is my beloved SL4....
With pedals and cages total weight is 13.5 pounds (size 56).


----------



## Cni2i

JCC1974 said:


> Here is my beloved SL4....
> With pedals and cages total weight is 13.5 pounds (size 56).


Beautiful. Those LW wheels are so sick! This build made me forget all about the new Tarmacs 😄


----------

